# Repaired Pensacola/Navarre Beach Road



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

I have to ask, I see all of the signs that say "No Roadside Parking" on the new road yet I see a bunch of cars parked on the side of the road. Has anyone been asked to move by the SO or Park Service? Or is it just a suggestion? Thanks for any info, it sure would be nice to park down there instead of having to walk a mile to my favorite spot. 



Chris


----------



## FishnGator (May 1, 2008)

No info on this? Has anyone talked the deputies about it?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think they would go to the expense of putting up signs if it was just a suggestion.

I know you can park by the road a pretty good ways past Portofino but once you get in the seashore, the signs are everywhere. I think it's stupid because it puts a lot of nice beach off-limits to most folks. But I don't think I would chance a ticket by disregarding the signs.

You can call the Sheriff's dept. but I'm sure they'll tell you that you are risking a ticket.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Don't worry, from what I saw the other day when I went down it, they have the road 50 yards from shore in some places, if we get even a tropical storm this year the road will be gone for another two years.


----------



## bullminnow (Mar 2, 2008)

You are NOT allowed to park on the side of the road down there. Only parking lots.


----------

